# To late to defoliate?



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2021)

So my girls just started their 5th week in flower. This is my first grow and I spend a lot of time watching them grow. Well maybe I should have been defoliating  instead of just looking at them. My tent is crowed with 5 plants in a 2x4 ft area because I just couldn’t leave the last plant out she was to beautiful. They are in 7 gallon pots so I think their root system is ok. Maybe would have ended up with the same outcome with 4 plant as I will with 5. Now I feel I am paying for that as there’s a lot of leaves maybe in the way of light not to mention light green leaves pressed up the sides of the tent obviously needing more light but still healthy looking. They have little bud sites on them too as far up as they can reach but don’t know if they are worth keeping even if they have buds









. I do notice leaves dying off the underside of the plant which I remove from the tent during watering sessions but it seems as more fan leaves need to go I just don’t know if this is a bad time to remove them. I have removed some that block the buds directly under them but am afraid the plant needs them at this point to live. I have a beautiful canopy of nice buds and the sites travel down into the middle of the plant. I’m hoping to see them beef up a bit more in their next few weeks. So can I remove leaves safely at this point without effecting my bud growth?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 18, 2021)

Yes you can start removing leaves , like the lower big fan leaves

in one of my Plant Science lectures , I will always remember what my Professor said about plant defoliation : “ a plant can lose 20-30% of its leaves and there will be no negative effect on photosynthesis “

removing the lower fan leaves and the dead and dying ones will actually benefit your plant , No1 by giving it more room for air flow

and the energy used by your leaves will now go towards feeding the flowers

one can also remove those tint buds that are growing close to the main stalk , the popcorn buds

by removing the popcorn buds , more energy will be supplied to the bigger buds which will even get bigger

in summary , yes go ahead and defoliate


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Yes you can start removing leaves , like the lower big fan leaves
> 
> in one of my Plant Science lectures , I will always remember what my Professor said about plant defoliation : “ a plant can lose 20-30% of its leaves and there will be no negative effect on photosynthesis “
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your quick answer. I will do some tidying up this week then.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 18, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanks so much for your quick answer. I will do some tidying up this week then.



my pleasure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> my pleasure




The Cal/mag man strikes again, perfect answer
would not have said it any better .....
Is that you Baldwin


----------



## pute (Dec 18, 2021)

You have 5 plants in a 2x4 tent.  Reminds me of a NY subway.  To many IMO!  Watch your humidity and for mold/pm.  Where the large fan leaves are touching each other separate and if you see moisture....not good.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 18, 2021)

I have a friend's grow in a 2x4 with 5 dosido in 5 gallon pots. Very full. I trimmed out most of the lower stuff.

When it's that full you have to really watch humidity and leaves sweating on each other. Keep humidity under 50.

To be successful like this, you will need an even canopy, and once flowering, will be like screen of green looking, I use slabs of styrofoam to adjust height of individual pots. Everything under the canopy is not getting light, so all leaves, whispy shoots and popcorn are removed.

Yeah, 4 works better, but I had 5 and they were hardy everyone. It's more work, but there are (5) 30 inch plants with 8-10 cola sites on each. Plants topped and trained. Very nearly almost mini tree bonsai looking. Fat, fat branches the colas are forming on.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2021)

pute said:


> You have 5 plants in a 2x4 tent.  Reminds me of a NY subway.  To many IMO!  Watch your humidity and for mold/pm.  Where the large fan leaves are touching each other separate and if you see moisture....not good.


I know right? What the heck was I thinking. 4 plants was my plan which I know was also pushing the limit. Fortunately, I’ve been able to keep the humidity down to less than 50% depending on our weather sometimes way dow to 30%. There seems to be plenty of airflow getting to the underside and I haven’t seen any signs of mold or wetness anywhere. I do plan to take the bigsur51 advice taking some fan leaves from the middle and removing those cute little buds on the bottom to entice more growth on the tops. Of course I will take this as a lesson but know I will be tempted again to load my little tent up with more than it can take especially if this first grow is good.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

Dive dive dive............. Morning , Looking very nice


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I have a friend's grow in a 2x4 with 5 dosido in 5 gallon pots. Very full. I trimmed out most of the lower stuff.
> 
> When it's that full you have to really watch humidity and leaves sweating on each other. Keep humidity under 50.
> 
> ...


I just ordered dosido seed for my next grow. Would be interested to know how much product your friend got from their grow with 5 plants in 5 gallon pots. I have a double screen on my plants in my current grow  but one plant is just a big girl I guess and wants to stand out. I think stretching is about over now so I think she’s happy and far enough away from the lights. I’m hoping the dosidos grow about the same as the GDP and gorilla glue 4 sharing the tent now…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Dive dive dive............. Morning , Looking very nice


You’re so funny with all your submarine toys


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You’re so funny with all your submarine toys


I had a sub many years ago that went in the pool , it was about 3 foot long and it was powered by small white pills I put in a belly compartment which caused a chem/react that made the sub dive and move around under the water . 
I liked them. 
Never saw another toy like it again.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I had a sub many years ago that went in the pool , it was about 3 foot long and it was powered by small white pills I put in a belly compartment which caused a chem/react that made the sub dive and move around under the water .
> I liked them.
> Never saw another toy like it again.


Maybe those toys are hiding under water


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

OK found a pic
This is the one I had LOL




I believe the Tabs were baking soda


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

I sent away for this too LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

They sent Plans to use cardboard to make one LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

Not Me Im too Ugly to post a pic


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I sent away for this too LOL
> View attachment 284479


I’m surprised you were not a submariner. My interest in submarines developed due to basic needs but turned out to be a real adventure too. Maybe not as fun as getting the Polaris nuclear sub in the mail tho


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m surprised you were not a submariner. My interest in submarines developed due to basic needs but turned out to be a real adventure too. Maybe not as fun as getting the Polaris nuclear sub in the mail tho


I almost went that route , last min changes in the job title and I back out. They were playing games.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2021)

Hunt for red October was a great submarine movie

i heard that the movie people were made to change the mock-up of the nuclear sub because Tom Clancy was to accurate with the details


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m surprised you were not a submariner. My interest in submarines developed due to basic needs but turned out to be a real adventure too. Maybe not as fun as getting the Polaris nuclear sub in the mail tho


Roster farts in the bathtub and pretends his ass is the submarine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster farts in the bathtub and pretends his ass is the submarine.


That is why one leaves the bubbles on


----------



## Bubba (Dec 19, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I just ordered dosido seed for my next grow. Would be interested to know how much product your friend got from their grow with 5 plants in 5 gallon pots. I have a double screen on my plants in my current grow  but one plant is just a big girl I guess and wants to stand out. I think stretching is about over now so I think she’s happy and far enough away from the lights. I’m hoping the dosidos grow about the same as the GDP and gorilla glue 4 sharing the tent now…


You should get around 10 oz. With 2x4, up to a pound is my 2x4 target, but usually fall a bit short, we will see what 5 do.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I sent away for this too LOL
> View attachment 284479


I remember that add!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 19, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I just ordered dosido seed for my next grow. Would be interested to know how much product your friend got from their grow with 5 plants in 5 gallon pots. I have a double screen on my plants in my current grow  but one plant is just a big girl I guess and wants to stand out. I think stretching is about over now so I think she’s happy and far enough away from the lights. I’m hoping the dosidos grow about the same as the GDP and gorilla glue 4 sharing the tent now…


Do si do is outgrowing what Grand Daddy Purple did, but it's not over yet. GDP was right on 10 oz. It had thinner branches (colas wanted to fall over), Do si do has some fat, fat cola stems, if they fall over colas will indeed be heavy.



Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster farts in the bathtub and pretends his ass is the submarine.


Huh. I suppose one could get a bottle of "bubbles" and hold the little bubble loop up to butte, farrt away. Now you have ya some floating stink bombs. Yep, I'm still 10 yrs old in the head.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I remember that add!
> 
> Bubba


Yep it was in every kids comic book for yrs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Huh. I suppose one could get a bottle of "bubbles" and hold the little bubble loop up to butte, farrt away. Now you have ya some floating stink bombs. Yep, I'm still 10 yrs old in the head.
> 
> Bubba


Well a well feed submarine crew feed beans for a week could act as an emergency buoyancy system to return Sub to surface in case of ballast failure.


----------



## bukwheat (Dec 19, 2021)

SubmarineGirl, can you tell me how long it took you to get from the seedling stage to where you are now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bubba (Dec 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster farts in the bathtub and pretends his ass is the submarine.


......and fires "torpedo"....fire #1!

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2021)

bukwheat said:


> SubmarineGirl, can you tell me how long it took you to get from the seedling stage to where you are now. Thanks for the info!


I dropped the seeds in pods September 10th then on  September 30, transplanted them their first of three times in larger pots till I got to seven gallon pots while they were in veg stage. Put down two scrog screens during this process until the screen was full and the tent was filled with tops then put them into flower November 17th. They are three days into their 5th week. I have three gorilla glue and two granddaddy purple. They have been growing pretty much equally except one girl that’s just large and in charge.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

Bubba said:


> ......and fires "torpedo"....fire #1!
> 
> Bubba


In a town next to the town where I use to live is a memorial to WW2 and it is a torpedo mounted on a marble base with brass dedication plate , I always loved to visit it as a kid. Maybe I should have driven Subs, or maned the torpedoes


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> In a town next to the town where I use to live is a memorial to WW2 and it is a torpedo mounted on a marble base with brass dedication plate , I always loved to visit it as a kid. Maybe I should have driven Subs, or maned the torpedoes


Yes I think you should have. Is it to late for you now? Could always put it on your bucket list


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2021)

Bubba said:


> ......and fires "torpedo"....fire #1!
> 
> Bubba


This is a voice of experience I think…


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This is a voice of experience I think…


No way would I share a hot tub with Bubba LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Do si do is outgrowing what Grand Daddy Purple did, but it's not over yet. GDP was right on 10 oz. It had thinner branches (colas wanted to fall over), Do si do has some fat, fat cola stems, if they fall over colas will indeed be heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> Bubba


Did the dosidos get much taller? Managing the GDP and GG wasn’t to bad. I worried would it outgrow my tent. I can’t tell if my stems will or won’t be able to handle big buds but I hope the big buds give them a chance to try. do you think my buds will get much bigger?  I would love to have to support them because they are so big. Haha 





They are in week 5 and I suppose maybe 5 more to go or so…


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

Very nice , yes those buds are going to swell up soon.
If they get too tall you could always snap their necks using 
super cropping technic if need be.
Easy to do , cross that bridge when the time comes if it does.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Very nice , yes those buds are going to swell up soon.
> If they get too tall you could always snap their necks using
> super cropping technic if need be.
> Easy to do , cross that bridge when the time comes if it does.


I hope we don’t get to the snap their neck point… they have stopped stretching i think I still have 12” or so under the lights. I’m running LEDs at 100% since veg which they seem to enjoy. The lights don’t make much heat. The tent is super full with 12 or more colas on each plant exposed to the lights. Although I have a lot of green in here which I plan to thin out tomorrow, the humidity has been around 40% and the temp around 77f. The buds look good to me. I may need your help one day with that snap their neck thing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

You are doing a Great Job , just do what you have been


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You are doing a Great Job , just do what you have been


Thanks for all your help


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanks for all your help


Anytime , I try to make people laugh so if I get to be too much say the word ,
Your welcome .
Night


----------



## Bubba (Dec 19, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did the dosidos get much taller? Managing the GDP and GG wasn’t to bad. I worried would it outgrow my tent. I can’t tell if my stems will or won’t be able to handle big buds but I hope the big buds give them a chance to try. do you think my buds will get much bigger?  I would love to have to support them because they are so big. Haha View attachment 284517
> View attachment 284519
> They are in week 5 and I suppose maybe 5 more to go or so…


They should get a lot bigger. Week 7 and 8 will see them swell much, much larger. Do so do is short, mine is anyway.

Bubba


----------

